# Hệ thống Điện > Power >  Xin các cao nhân giúp đỡ.

## Thanhvienmoi

Chào mọi người. Em mua dc cục này mà ko biết nó là gì công dụng ra sao, các bác có ai biết về nó chỉ giúp em với ạ

----------

